
Hover – small drone camera that hovers - dannylandau
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/26/hover-a-self-flying-camera-drone-lands-25m-for-better-aerial-shots/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity_1462_6192759752419939792
======
thatusertwo
I generally dislike new/modern consumer tech, but this looks pretty cool.

